# what the?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what is the advertisement on the side of this web page all about. It wants money to stop the brutal sport of bear baiting? huh


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet you contribute to the cause and they stop bear baiting as we no it here in Utah. I don't trust these animal groups!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Google drives the ads, not the administrators of the website. It's a smart program that attempts to match advertising to the viewers. This site is about animals and probably has a thousand or more references to bears. The Google program picks up on those words and phrases that are most often used and assigns an ad accordingly.

At least, that's my understanding based on the explanation given when you click on the little icon for more ads.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't see the ad, but there is a activity known as "bear baiting" that is different than you think. It most likely does not describe bowhunting over a pile of doughnuts.

They remove the claws and teeth from a captive bear. They then tie the bear up to a pole with a short rope and let dogs loose on it to fight. It's kind of like dog fighting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear-baiting


----------

